# Dakine Shuttle & Session Backpacks



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a smaller pack for short rides, I have a Dakine Nomad (18L) which I love so would like to pick up either the Session (8L) or Shuttle (6L). I can't find any reviews, images, video that shows how big the pockets, compartments, bag etc. is and we don't have a dakine stockist in NZ.

Anybody own one and fancy taking some images, video or providing some info on either? Would be most appreciated.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Dakine Session


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks  Anyone seen anything similar for the new Shuttle?


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

OFFcourse said:


> Thanks  Anyone seen anything similar for the new Shuttle?


I own the Shuttle and the Nomad. I think it's a great pack to pair with the Nomad. It's the perfect pack for a 3 hour ride or less. Feels like nothing on your back once the water is nearly gone.

In the main pocket:
2+L of water
A few granola bars
large pump (lezyne mini floor pump)

In the tool pocket:
tube
tire boot
tire levers
patch kit
multi-tool
chain links

In the top pocket:
pair of sunglasses (yellow lenses for forested descents)
phone

I usually carry 1-2 extra items in the main pocket, such as one of the following:
g-form knee pads
thin jacket (i.e. Patagonia Alpine Houdini)
shock pump


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweet I just ordered the shuttle last night, filled with confidence now 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Review now that you have had the shuttle for a bit?


----------

